# Today's Efforts



## Sprung (Aug 28, 2015)

I'd have had a few more to show for today's efforts, but I had finishing problems with a few I was working on today. User error, of course. 

From left to right:
Vertex Pencil in Spalted Maple Burl
Liberty Pencil in Cocobolo
LeRoi v. 2 in Cuban Mahogany
LeRoi v. 2 in Crosscut Desert Ironwood

CA finish on these.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 28, 2015)

Cool looking pens. Really like the spalted maple burl vertex.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 28, 2015)

Nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks, guys!



ironman123 said:


> Cool looking pens. Really like the spalted maple burl vertex.



I've got a twin to that piece that was one of the ones I messed up the finish on. Once I refinish it and assemble the pen, it'll become a matched pen/pencil set. These were my last two pieces from that particular block of spalted maple burl. Thankfully I've got another small block from the same larger block in the hands of @Schroedc right now for stabilization! (At least I hope I sent it in that box I sent him and that it's not still in a tote in my shop, lol.)


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 28, 2015)

Nice group of pens but I agree , that Vertex n maple stand out !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Aug 29, 2015)

You know your pens!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 29, 2015)

Great stuff Matt! Both of those pencils are outstanding! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 29, 2015)

Like all of them. The color in the Cuban mahogany is rich! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 29, 2015)

Thank you, everyone!



Nature Man said:


> The color in the Cuban mahogany is rich!



It is! It's some old stuff - can't remember who it was that had it here and that I got it from (some others got some too), but I really like the deep, rich color it has.


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 29, 2015)

Great looking group of well turned and finished writing instruments.
Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2015)

You've got that ca finish down pat. Really nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 29, 2015)

Kevin said:


> You've got that ca finish down pat. Really nice.



Except for when I screw it up, have to take it off, and redo it.


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 30, 2015)

all are gorgeous pens, but I'm partial to that Spalted Maple, is some amazing grain

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 30, 2015)

Nice line up, I bet that Cuban Mahogany looks really classy, I love that stuff...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 30, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> I bet that Cuban Mahogany looks really classy, I love that stuff...



It does look classy - it's such a warm, deep brown. This was that old stuff that someone had here a while ago. I've got enough for plenty more pens and other small items, but I'll be sad whenever it runs out.


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 30, 2015)

I bought a coup


Sprung said:


> It does look classy - it's such a warm, deep brown. This was that old stuff that someone had here a while ago. I've got enough for plenty more pens and other small items, but I'll be sad whenever it runs out.


I got a couple of game boxes myself, waiting for the right project to come along...


----------



## Sprung (Aug 30, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> I got a couple of game boxes myself, waiting for the right project to come along...



Very nice - I'd be saving it for the right project too. I got a box with odds and ends pieces, has been great for pens and other small turnings. Very nice to work with too.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 4, 2015)

Ok...I'll be the bad guy...too much glare to see the ones on the right side clearly.
But the vertex looks real good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 4, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Ok...I'll be the bad guy...too much glare to see the ones on the right side clearly.



Yeah, I know...  I gotta get better about taking better pics of my pens.


----------

